# I've lost track of which nandroid is which.



## dweezle (Aug 20, 2011)

Being new and cautious I did lots of back ups. All I have is the dates. Is there anyway to tell which ROM was running in any one particular backup? In the future I will have to rename the backups as I do them. Is there any problem that I would create by doing that?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

There will be no issues. Just be sure not to use spaces in the back-up names.


----------



## dweezle (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks. I still don't know how to tell which ROM is in which backup. All I can see is the file labels. 2011-08-02-20.52.10 If I try to drill down into the backup I can see "system.img" but I can't remember what ROM that contains.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lemme look into this, I'll get back with you when I figure it out. Although I feel it won't be an easy thing.

Edit: Ok so i finally got to a computer and now my phone is dead. i know os x can open img files nut i dont know how they will appear once you open them. ill try again in the am.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry dude, I had no luck.


----------



## dweezle (Aug 20, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Sorry dude, I had no luck.


Thanks for trying.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

No problem, post back if you have any luck.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

What ya can do is go to the market... Download yaffsexpert.... And you can use that to extract the img file... You'll want to extract system.img then look at the build prop... And that will tell you what it is... That's what I did anyways
edit: oh ya... forgot to mention... All from your phone

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

I always rename my backuos like this 2011-08-28-10.38.31.CM7.71 then I know exactly what they are if miss renaming them it ishardto figure them out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

"Nemo aeternamn said:


> What ya can do is go to the market... Download yaffsexpert.... And you can use that to extract the img file... You'll want to extract system.img then look at the build prop... And that will tell you what it is... That's what I did anyways
> edit: oh ya... forgot to mention... All from your phone
> 
> We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


That is what I was trying to figure out how to do lol, thanks.


----------

